# Let's make this simple...



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Instead of there being 50 posts about whether the fish are in here and there, and then Whit needing to copy and paste his reference to the "river posting sticky" let's just make this simple: 

1) It's September. There are fish in every river from the White north to the tip of the Mitten. Wait another week and there will be fish from the White south to Indiana. 

2) It's September. Anytime it rains or is cloudy and cool, fish will be moving. Lake flip, who cares? That doesn't mean anything right now unless you're a pier fisherman. 

3) Where are the fish right now? In deep holes that have wood around them. They're not on gravel and they could care less about gravel right now. Even in the upper spots, like Tippy for example, they're in the deeper spots that provide cover. 

4) Salmon bite many things. Cranks, skein, spoons,plugs,spinners,etc. Fish early in the morning and in the evening for best results. For every 25 fish in a hole, maybe five will be aggressive enough to take what you're offering--that's the simple nature of legit salmon fishing. 

5) *DO NOT* Over Engineer the process!!! If you're just getting started, focus on one thing and one thing only. If you have a boat, park behind a log jam that has a deep hole behind it. Put out large Hot n Tots about 20 yards behind the boat and let them sit and work in the current. Sit back, have some coffee and when the fish decide, they'll smack that Tot. If working lures like spoons, spinners or cranks--LOW AND SLOW is the rule. Keep your rod tip toward the water and retrieve them slowly. 

6) Re-read the first sentence of #5. 

7) Jumping fish mean nothing--porpoising fish mean everything. There IS a difference. If you see an area where salmon are just finning the surface or swirling around, those are the areas where numbers are concentrated. Look for that instead of staying on one spot where you saw a salmon jump clear out of the water. In most cases, that's just one fish trying to get a lamprey off him and not an indicator that the fish are stacked up. 

8) If fishing legit, there is no instant gratification--you have to work for your fish and pay your dues. I've been doing this for over 20 years and for every time I might hook 20 fish legit, I have far more where I work to put 2 in the boat. That's just how it is--no exceptions. Don't expect to have the fish handed to you on a silver platter from the regulars on a particular river. Reference Point # 3 and go find them. 

9) Pressured fish bite less. If fishing right at Tippy and you're wondering why your spoons aren't working, there's a reason for it. Find some water that doesn't look like a World War II Pacific ocean battle. 

10) Pressured fish bite less. If you get into fish that aren't pressured, why on earth would you post some specific section on the internet??? Work on your skills, pay your dues, enjoy the process, then use discretion when sharing the details. You'll be doing Whit, Yourself and those of us who enjoy fishing to non pressured fish a huge favor. Be proud, get your pats on the back if needed, but simply refrain from saying exactly where you were at!!!


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Instead of there being 50 posts about whether the fish are in here and there, and then Whit needing to copy and paste his reference to the "river posting sticky" let's just make this simple:
> 
> 1) It's September. There are fish in every river from the White north to the tip of the Mitten. Wait another week and there will be fish from the White south to Indiana.
> 
> ...


Very Well Said, Bravo!!!!

FD


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

What can I say? A thousand words from thousand casts. Some great advice in there.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Been salmon fishing since 1970 and your post hits it on the head........mostly just plain ol common sense...........don't be afraid of walking and getting away from the crowds..........


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

What kind of fish are you talking about?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Are you feeling ok TC? Not one word about flies, guides, gravel, lining, and special reg water.:lol:


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Been salmon fishing since 1970 and your post hits it on the head........mostly just plain ol common sense...........don't be afraid of walking and getting away from the crowds..........


Well, there is a lot to learn for someone who is new to this type of fishing. I've fished all of my life, but just learned how to fish for steelhead this spring and now salmon this fall. 

For example, I was using a fast retrieve last weekend, thinking that would stimulate the predatory instincts of salmon. It sounds like I need to slow it down. 

I also discovered that I was under-equipped after checking around. So I got a stiffer rod at the recommendation of a member here and bought braided line. But now I'm wondering if I need a fluorocarbon leader so I don't spook the salmon with my line. I was surprised this spring to find that I needed to be as concerned as I did about that with steelhead. 

I'm also wondering if my regular spinning reel is heavy enough (10lb test size) or if I have to get a bigger one to handle reeling in a big salmon if I get one on. 

I'll get all of my answers in due time, and I'm perfectly willing to pay my dues and learn them by "hard knocks" as well, but I've always enjoyed helping newbies get up to speed when I have knowledge to offer.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

JackieB said:


> But now I'm wondering if I need a fluorocarbon leader so I don't spook the salmon with my line. .


If you're fishing cranks,spinners, or spoons there is no need for the leader. The biters that you're going to get are aggressive, not line shy. I use 30lb power-pro right to the plug.


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

twohand said:


> If you're fishing cranks,spinners, or spoons there is no need for the leader. The biters that you're going to get are aggressive, not line shy. I use 30lb power-pro right to the plug.


Great. Thanks so much, twohand. That answers that question. I bought 20 lb Power Pro yesterday. I'm going to use that with my Thundersticks and spinners. Hopefully that will help me get a few of those valuable lures back if they get hung up as well.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Can I add to the list, although maybe not as through as Mr. TC post, just of couple of thoughts Im sure more will come to mind

11) A five gallon bucket with a Black Sharpie and the ability to spell Skein also comes in Handy
12) Have fun its Salmon Season, Use the buddy system.Make sure you call your buds regularly that are working and tell them how many you whacked today
13) Water seems a bit higher this year, short cuts though the reeds should be doable.
14) The box of Borax on the picnic table isnt for the bibs, if you havent noticed the three years of skein spawn layering on the hams, helps cut down the wind on chilly days


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

JackieB said:


> Great. Thanks so much, twohand. That answers that question. I bought 20 lb Power Pro yesterday. I'm going to use that with my Thundersticks and spinners. Hopefully that will help me get a few of those valuable lures back if they get hung up as well.


I run the 6/20 Power Pro for my cranks and plugs. Stay away from swivels as they take away some of the action of a lure. Tie directly to the lure or use one of these: 










Retrieve slowly right to your rod tip. Sometimes they whale it right off the bat, sometimes right when you're pulling it out of the water. No twitching or jerking or added action needed--a slow steady retrieve is all you need.

When doing that, don't sit in one spot for too long. The fish that are gonna go, are gonna go in short order. Whack and move. If I don't get hit in the first 15 minutes in a spot, I'm out of there.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> Can I add to the list, although maybe not as through as Mr. TC post, just of couple of thoughts Im sure more will come to mind
> 
> 11) A five gallon bucket with a Black Sharpie and the ability to spell Skein also comes in Handy
> 12) Have fun its Salmon Season, Use the buddy system.Make sure you call your buds regularly that are working and tell them how many you whacked today
> ...


While # 13 is somebody elses trick, I would advise you to stop sharing my other tricks. Otherwise, I'll add something to the phone calls and start sending pics of every fish I catch while you're working. :lol:


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> I run the 6/20 Power Pro for my cranks and plugs. Stay away from swivels as they take away some of the action of a lure. Tie directly to the lure or use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much thousandcasts! I saw that my Thunderstick had that little piece of hardware on it (I think I found that Thunderstick when I pulled up a branch from the bottom of the river) and I didn't quite know what it was. Now I understand that it helps keep from impeding lure action. 

I really appreciate the other advice, too. I now know that I was staying in one spot too long. There were fish there, so I stayed trying to get them to bite for about two hours. They never did. This weekend, I'll cover a lot of river and keep moving if nothing's happening.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

And here are a couple more items that create issues...

15)Please do NOT come on here and brag how you hooked 83 fish up at Tippy with your buddy over the weekend, all on flies! Saying that implies that you might not know what you are doing to get LEGIT strikes from kings. It also implies that a good portion of those fish "may" have been foul hooked or flossed/lined. Refer to Hutch's post above on ways to get kings to actually bite.

16) Do NOT tell us how the huge male king swam 10 feet off the gravel bed to hammer your fly. And although that HUGE male is probably the biggest fish you have ever caught, or seen in real life, the chances are good its NOT 40lbs, or even close to 30lbs. A 25lb king looks HUGE to most of us. A 35lb king, unimaginable to all but the few that have been to Alaska or the Pacific NW.

17)And finally, please do not post pics of dark males secreting their "man juice" all over your waders. Do yourself a favor and at least rinse the spew off. Better yet, just don't post any pictures of really dark salmon.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

most of you guys need to lighten up!!! catch fish have some fun


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

best fishing advice I've seen in a long time, thanks


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> start sending pics of every fish I catch while you're working. :lol:


So what your saying is that there's a chance I may get one picture of a king sometime this fall... I gotcha... 

pjd... if this thread was any lighter it'd be floatin'


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> So what your saying is that there's a chance I may get one picture of a king sometime this fall... I gotcha...
> 
> pjd... if this thread was any lighter it'd be floatin'


Slight chance--50/50 at best.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think only pics of big moldy males spewing jism should be posted :chillin:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I think only pics of big moldy males spewing jism should be posted :chillin:


Found this pic on the web...ask for and you shall receive!


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Did I mention LIGHTEN UP11111


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I love all the bored guys sitting around their computers every season discussing Salmon fishing..........LOL

KW


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Flyfisher said:


> Yep! But its a great way to get gather eggs
> 
> Please tell me Hutch didn't really write an article on flyfishing for salmon?


Well, since that particular article was written what--8, 9 years ago and there's several articles I've written, back in the day, along the same lines, I can't and don't try to deny it: I USED to think that kings bit or attacked the flies. Obviously, I believed it enough to write about it. Then, as I found out several years ago-- the lightbulb goes off as you get that epiphany and you realize, "Uh, I guess they don't...well, that sucks." and you move on.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Alright, I've had enough fun today. Everything I wrote was stuff I would get a good laugh at. Trust me when I say that I "get it". Forum entertainment is my favorite part of salmon season.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Nighttimer said:


> Alright, I've had enough fun today. Everything I wrote was stuff I would get a good laugh at. Trust me when I say that I "get it". Forum entertainment is my favorite part of salmon season.


Oh, I got it after your first post, my friend!  I was gonna post that "It looks like the big lake guys aren't the only ones trolling," but why would I put a kink in the fun?


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Oh, I got it after your first post, my friend!  I was gonna post that "It looks like the big lake guys aren't the only ones trolling," but why would I put a kink in the fun?


I kind of figured that since you really didn't bite very hard. I was hoping for a more fired up reaction! You disappoint me. :lol:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

and to think I just got done tying up two dozen green caddis on your advice Nighttimer. Well, actually I did. They "bite" real well below an egg fly, when salmon fishing is for "****s and giggles" as I like to say. It is what it is, just enjoy the skanks for now, the real girls come to town soon.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Nighttimer said:


> Alright, I've had enough fun today. Everything I wrote was stuff I would get a good laugh at. Trust me when I say that I "get it". Forum entertainment is my favorite part of salmon season.


Yeah, I guess it took until Dennis chimed in before I got it. My sarcasm meter has been working very poor as of late.

Sadly, there are people that actually believe the stuff you wrote in jest.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Remember, if you hook one of those nasty Salmon, don't bring it to net, if you do, your dis-qualified in the Steelhead game.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hutch, I somewhat disagree with your statement about if they are going to go they are going to go soon. For the most part you are right...but not all the time. I got one this last weekend after harrassing the pod with a spinner for about 20 minutes before she snapped. They were some angry fish though with many rolling and chasing before they settled back in...then BANG! 

Anyway I think most of us have believed the fly and yarn myth on salmon at one point or another. Hell, just a few years ago I thought I was spanking them with yarn....until I got a little razzing, and did some further investigating to where the next few fish were hooked. Screw flies and yarn anyway...spinners and plugs give me much more enjoyment. A dipping bobber is fun, but there is no better salmon experience than a King smashing hardware. 

Of course the flies do occasionally come out in mid- Sept when its time to get a loosy for fresh steelie spawn.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> It is what it is, just enjoy the skanks for now, the real girls come to town soon.


 yeap! :lol:


----------



## salmon fever (Aug 10, 2006)

Flyfisher said:


> And here are a couple more items that create issues...
> 
> 
> 16) Do NOT tell us how the huge male king swam 10 feet off the gravel bed to hammer your fly. And although that HUGE male is probably the biggest fish you have ever caught, or seen in real life, the chances are good its NOT 40lbs, or even close to 30lbs. A 25lb king looks HUGE to most of us. A 35lb king, unimaginable to all but the few that have been to Alaska or the Pacific NW.


The last 30+ I caught was out in the surf at LSP in the 80's. However, there is a chance a lucky few of us will have a chance at one this year (based on the few 30+ kings caught this year). I recently ran across the picture of this "pig-a-saurus" and I had forgot how big this dude was. Pulling that fish out of the surf was almost the end of me...I can't imagine one in the river. GOOD LUCK and TIGHT LINES!


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

salmon fever said:


> I recently ran across the picture of this "pig-a-saurus" and I had forgot how big this dude was. Pulling that fish out of the surf was almost the end of me...


Well, come on, then. What are you waiting for, an engraved invitation?  Let's see the beast!!!!!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

salmon fever said:


> The last 30+ I caught was out in the surf at LSP in the 80's. However, there is a chance a lucky few of us will have a chance at one this year (based on the few 30+ kings caught this year). I recently ran across the picture of this "pig-a-saurus" and I had forgot how big this dude was. Pulling that fish out of the surf was almost the end of me...I can't imagine one in the river. GOOD LUCK and TIGHT LINES!


Yes, a few bigger fish this year for sure...just wait a couple weeks though and the reports of 30lb-40lb fish will become quite frequent, even though no scale or tape measure was used in determining the weight. My biggest was 24lbs (on a trolled J-Plug) and that fish was HUGE compared to the 12lb-18lb average.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

BTW guys, salmon do hit flies. Strip streamers for them.  It's a pain in the ass sometimes and not the most effective method, but it will bring fish to the net if you put in your time.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very entertaining thread for sure. Just fish legit and put your time in, it'll happen. It does suck watching snaggers polish off a limit in 30min, but landing a couple the right way in front of thier face makes it all worth while...... Keep casting


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Flyfisher said:


> Sadly, there are people that actually believe the stuff you wrote in jest.


I know...I was cracking myself up as I wrote it because those are all things I've read before. If you don't get it after a while, you never will. Some people refuse to see the light.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Hutch:* Thanks for the effort and you're right, it is needed. Maybe I should make your post a "sticky". That would be a first and shock the socks off the regulars who know you well........:lol:

*Jackie B:* Welcome to MS. 

As for eating salmon there are a couple of photos posted with very dark fish that are, IMO, too far gone to serve as table fair for humans and I love my dog and cats so they won't dine on them either.

As for this thread, as Hutch knows, I'm no longer a fan of river fishing for salmon........or salmon fishing for that matter. I'd rather pursue my beloved upland trout. I do enjoy the humor and tales of this thread. However, when things get serious.......and they will........then it gets to the point of "same ol'......same ol'. :lol:

*Mech Head*: I had a great golf lesson a couple of weeks ago, my lousy putting took a turn for the better (I wasn't stroking the ball well and not getting it to the hole) and I'm hitting the ball a ton......or what is a ton for me. Life is good and I've played at the course 45 times so far this season........:lol:


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> *Mech Head: I had a great golf lesson :*


*

I'm just getting into mid season form now, better late than never... Brett is playing well know, Thanks to Grampa!!  Played the back at Cedar last night, one under going into 18, lipped a 10' birdie putt for two down.... Gotta show the kids forty isn't that old, you know there's two types of gripping and ripping in the fall you know....:lol:*


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Nighttimer said:


> those are all things I've read before.


Yeah, even in books and magazine articles. I had my epiphany about salmon 10 years or so ago when I stood at the bridge below the Rockford dam and watched a guy "fishing" snelled yarn to spawning fish. The yarn would drift a foot or two on the opposite side of the fish from the "angler" and when he set the hook, it would pull right into the mouth of the fish..."IN THE CHOPS"! 

You are right, some people are in denial because they love fishing for big fish on flyrods. The guides that promote "legal snagging" are far worse than the folks that are just ignorant and clueless. Other than FrogFish101's suggestion of ripping streamers, which is a very low percentage technique, there aren't a lot of ways to flyfish for salmon in the rivers. As you probably already know, the irony is that "flyfishing" for salmon is a great way to procure loose eggs for fish that actually bite.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

i fish no where close to the dam, i myself would rather walk 3 miles in the woods then fish with all the yahoos.

its really not about the fish for me, in fact ive gone 3 times this year with no fish so i really dont care, i go up for the beautiful scenery and i nice relaxing trip with fish on the back burner.. thats why i dont care what other people are doing. im just there to enjoy a couple days around the campfire see some fish swimming and hope to catch them, if no fish then i look at is as a successful camping trip..

I dont let anyone ruin my trips, i spend too much money on trips to get all pissy. 

id just like to jump on the forums and read USEFUL information insted of people constantly talking about snagging and everything else that comes with the great salmon season


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Easy solution, float skein.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Cwick925 said:


> I dont let anyone ruin my trips, i spend too much money on trips to get all pissy.


 
And those are wise words indeed. Why let someone else occupy one's head "rent free"?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cwick925 said:


> i spend too much money on trips to get all pissy.


Couldnt have said it better myself. But its awful hard not to "glance" at others when they do. Watching a guy cast into the same tree and break off two or three times while trying to snag a fish before he finally gives up, is just too awesome. Especially when the water is shallow enough for me to wade across and snatch his lure or fly when he goes :lol:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

brookies101 said:


> Especially when the water is shallow enough for me to wade across and snatch his lure or fly when he goes :lol:


Now why would ya want to snatch a turks tickler?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah :lol:, if you used one of those in the stream i usually fish it wouldnt be more than a cast or two before you lost it to the bottom. To much structure. What is really crazy is how many of those i end up pulling out of the manistee fishing during the "off-season". 9times out of 10 when i snag bottom, its a tickler.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's a toad I popped on skein this evening. Darker looking fish, but it went a solid 24 pounds on the boga: 










He was released.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW, thats a hog!!! :yikes:


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Good tips TC.


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's a toad I popped on skein this evening. Darker looking fish, but it went a solid 24 pounds on the boga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a hog!!!! Thanks for sharing.

I got some fresh skein yesterday, so I can try myself. I went to the Ludington marina and wasn't there at the cleaning station five minutes before a guy came in with a big female. He was happy to give me the skein. Woo! Hoo!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's a toad I popped on skein this evening. Darker looking fish, but it went a solid 24 pounds on the boga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job on the fish and nice job on the successful photo and release!


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> Here's a toad I popped on skein this evening. Darker looking fish, but it went a solid 24 pounds on the boga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! You didn't enjoy catching him...did you? That photo had better become your new Avatar!!!!!!!!!
Great thread and good fish!! Where's his sister??


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this one hit  










Kept a couple freshies for the grill: 










My set up for throwing cranks is an 8' 6" Medium Action Cabelas Fish Eagle II baitcasting rod with a Shimano Cruxis 201 bait casting reel. 6/20 Power Pro straight to the lure. I LOVE that set up!


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

nice looking fish.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

abstract_72 said:


> nice looking fish.


Well, that's the encouraging thing about this year. The run has been very good so far and not only are there a good amount of fish, but they have some size to them as well. I've honestly boated more 18lb to 20lb fish in the last two weeks than I did over the last two years. I mean, here's a solid 20lb fat hen that I boated on Friday morning (skein): 










This year has been heads and tails far better than last years "suck fest" of a run. Numbers and size--can't complain about that!


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Some very nice kings there, TC.

I caught this one stripping streamers in Lake Michigan Sunday morning. He took us for a nice ride in the two man pontoon.


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! You guys are definitely generating some excitement here!!! 

I saw that Thunderstick, thousandcasts. You're secret's out now and I'll be able to follow it to catch some salmon. :lol:

Seriously, I followed your advice and bought a stiffer rod, got the 6/20 Power Pro, and I'm set. I didn't get any strikes when I was out on Sunday, but I'm excited about this coming weekend.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Nighttimer said:


> Some very nice kings there, TC.
> 
> I caught this one stripping streamers in Lake Michigan Sunday morning. He took us for a nice ride in the two man pontoon.


Hey NT, did you tip that streamer with some skein?? Or at very least soaked it in skein juice, that stuff should be bottled and sold for deadly king scentWheres your chest pack???


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

mechanical head said:


> Hey NT, did you tip that streamer with some skein?? Or at very least soaked it in skein juice, that stuff should be bottled and sold for deadly king scentWheres your chest pack???


Damn it! I should have put the chest pack on for the picture.  There goes my elitist status. I worked so hard to get there too!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Dude, Hutch had top honors for a half a day with that 24lber, but chest pack or not that picture is my new desktop Flyrods, Streamers, 10 rafts in Lake Michigan You need not worry about your Elite Status


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Nighttimer said:


> I caught this one stripping streamers in Lake Michigan Sunday morning. He took us for a nice ride in the two man pontoon.


Nice pic, great story!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

JackieB said:


> Wow! You guys are definitely generating some excitement here!!!
> 
> I saw that Thunderstick, thousandcasts. You're secret's out now and I'll be able to follow it to catch some salmon. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I followed your advice and bought a stiffer rod, got the 6/20 Power Pro, and I'm set. I didn't get any strikes when I was out on Sunday, but I'm excited about this coming weekend.


The best advice is to keep at it. When I got sick of, and bored to death with gravel beating them year after year, I started throwing cranks and what not several years ago. It takes some time to figure out that game and the whole process can absolutely frustrate the hell out of you. All it takes is one fish to validate what you're doing and help ease your mind that you're on the right track. Sooner or later 2+2=4 and you come up with a program that works for you. I'll never presume that I'm some great fisherman or anything like that, but over the last few years I've put in the time, paid the dues, and put together a program that works very well for me year after year. At the same time, every year is different and you have to adjust your program from time to time, but once you've got some sort of program to work with in the first place, those needed adjustments come easy--it really does. Again, that's not me trying to boast or anything like that. I simply have X, Y, and Z that I've got as my arsenal--after putting my time in and working at it. If X and Z aren't producing, then Y will. You just have to keep at it and things will fall into place.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you are going to fish crankbaits for Kings, you will want to get a decent lure retriever. You will hang LOTS of lures on logs as you learn how and where to fish. And the fish orient to logs for cover/structure. Unless you have unlimited lures and money, buy a lure retriever.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> The best advice is to keep at it. When I got sick of, and bored to death with gravel beating them year after year, I started throwing cranks and what not several years ago. It takes some time to figure out that game and the whole process can absolutely frustrate the hell out of you. All it takes is one fish to validate what you're doing and help ease your mind that you're on the right track. Sooner or later 2+2=4 and you come up with a program that works for you.


OR you can just blindly troll Reef Runners from a kayak and luck into a couple of fish :lol::lol::lol:


















Great information, reports, and photos Hutch! Keep the salmon porn coming for all the arm-chair anglers stuck in the office. That 24lber was a beast and I am sure it would be a 30lb-40lb fish if it was posted on a guide report, or blog, somewhere


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> I'm pretty sure this one hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the not so faint, took deep enough to get both gills.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> For the not so faint, took deep enough to get both gills.


Saves you the trouble of bleeding them out before your string them up. Sounds like you guys had a really good weekend


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> You just have to keep at it and things will fall into place.


Thanks for the words of encouragement, thousandcasts. I appreciate them very much. 

Fortunately, closing in on age 50 here, I'm probably at the best time of my life to take river fishing seriously. I have an abundance of patience that I didn't possess when I was younger (some are patient when they are young, but I wasn't), and I know that there are few real "secrets". If I take advice from others such as yourself who have succeeded in fishing for salmon and steelhead, and put in the time, I know that I will eventually catch about as many fish as most. 

And I can leave the river never having gotten a strike and be nearly as happy as if I caught a fish or two. I am able to view the fishing as part of my "journey" if you will and just enjoy it all. 

I'm also incredibly fortunate that I can be on the PM or White River in about an hour on any given day. I can slip away for fishing in the evenings after work and go both weekend days. 

Thanks again. I grew up fishing, but just got into the salmon and steelhead this year. It will be a passion for the rest of my life for sure!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Flyfisher said:


> Saves you the trouble of bleeding them out before your string them up. Sounds like you guys had a really good weekend


Yeah, but Caddis is pretty serious about keeping blood (either mine or the fishes) out of his boat. At least I got to spend the best part of that particular morning bite not competing with his lure in the water. He was too busy trying to wash the blood out before it stained anything.  :lol:

No complaints--the fishing was pretty good and Joe and I got to have the year's first F bomb laced shouting match with another boat! Good times--remember, it's not salmon season 'til the yelling starts!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Saw Mechanical Head, wife and son out Sunday morning. I said hi Dennis, I'm Freepop and he thought I said I was Bob, we were with John from BBT. Tough fishing for us pulling cranks, though I had two good hits and one brief hook up. The canoe/kayak hatch did provide some nice scenery early afternoon :SHOCKED:


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

F-bombs and blood in the boat.....BOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Must be Salmon season. Seriously, what's with the blood?? It adds character, it's a boat. I have taken two pretty nice chunks out of the Clacka this year doing some midnight mousy and its only a year old. I prefer not to make repairs, but fun is fun. Plus I would have to drown my buddy and wife for missing those boulders.....LOL


KW


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Saw Mechanical Head, wife and son out Sunday morning. I said hi Dennis, I'm Freepop and he thought I said I was Bob, we were with John from BBT. Tough fishing for us pulling cranks, though I had two good hits and one brief hook up. The canoe/kayak hatch did provide some nice scenery early afternoon :SHOCKED:


Aw no kidding I freaking knew that face, sorry I didn't hear your name, I didn't know if it was somebody I had taken out one day, didn't want to interfere with Johns trip...
I'm used to seeing your face behind nice bucks, didn't register seeing you with a fishing rod... Nice seeing ya...

I believe I saw Jackie B at the launch bright and early as well, maybe not...

They worked over the skein pretty good for a couple hours anyway...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> Aw no kidding I freaking knew that face, sorry I didn't hear your name, I didn't know if it was somebody I had taken out one day, didn't want to interfere with Johns trip...
> I'm used to seeing your face behind nice bucks, didn't register seeing you with a fishing rod... Nice seeing ya...
> 
> I believe I saw Jackie B at the launch bright and early as well, maybe not...
> ...


I was a little early on the morning. Did you ever get your son to land one? I believe he lost one just after we passed and Steve said your wife boated one a little later.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

kingwilly said:


> F-bombs and blood in the boat.....BOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Must be Salmon season. Seriously, what's with the blood?? It adds character, it's a boat. I have taken two pretty nice chunks out of the Clacka this year doing some midnight mousy and its only a year old. I prefer not to make repairs, but fun is fun. Plus I would have to drown my buddy and wife for missing those boulders.....LOL
> 
> 
> KW


Nobody with a weak stomach wants to see the inside of my boat right now. Between the blood, slime, skein goo and spilled coffee stains, it looks like a crime scene. LOL!!!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Did you ever get your son to land one?


Yeah he landed a couple and he helped mom land a couple as well with the net.. The second fish he landed he did it on his own, he said he wanted to, so Brett hooked, fought, landed (beached), and released about a 10lb male all on his own hand


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> He was too busy trying to wash the blood out before it stained anything.


Isn't there supposed to be blood in a successful fishing boat?

Was up on Monday, fished several sections. Lost several spinners. Only had a decent hold of one fish until she found the logs. Saw many chasers, fished hard. Blew a calf muscle. All in all a decent day. Except I found the mother load of fish at 4pm, but unfortunately didn't fish them because the guys I was with had enough. I need new partners, or just go solo from now on.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

You should fish with my wife, we did a 3 day straight, 12-14 hour/day/night, during hatch/mousin. Plus she rowed a chunk of the time and at only 5' 4". Whatta trooper......LOL


KW


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> Yeah he landed a couple and he helped mom land a couple as well with the net.. The second fish he landed he did it on his own, he said he wanted to, so Brett hooked, fought, landed (beached), and released about a 10lb male all on his own hand


That's awesome--It's always fun when I've seen Brett handle those fish. The countdown is on for me--my twins just turned six and it's just a matter of time now before "The Flying Hutchman" hits the water with two more passengers that share my DNA. :evil:

It was great this spring, because they "helped" with these two steelies, but I can't wait until they're able to hook and land them themselves!


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

Now there's some future fishing talent! What those two don't know about river fishing 10-15 years from now won't be worth knowing anyway! 



thousandcasts said:


>


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job Bret!

Skein must've been the flavor of the day as we got blanked other than one brief hook-up.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Freepop, Skein has it's days.... Sticks are really good too


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

mechanical head said:


> Freepop, Skein has it's days.... Sticks are really good too


Nice centerpin. Did you let anyone fish within 200 yards below you or did you yell at them when they tried to step in?


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey NT, oh hell yes jump in the run just below us.. Hope your running skein, cause unless you have "beer" and lots off it, it may be a long day watching... (or cheering and laughing) depending on who you are....

You may want to leave the Simms Chest pack at home if your dropping in below pins and skein for Kings.......:lol:


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

mechanical head said:


> You may want to leave the Simms Chest pack at home if your dropping in below pins and skein for Kings.......:lol:


Wish I could, but I am required to wear the chest pack everytime I go fishing to keep my elitist status. If they knew I was friends with a bait chucker, I would be banned for life! So keep this low profile.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Saw Mechanical Head, wife and son out Sunday morning. I said hi Dennis, I'm Freepop and he thought I said I was Bob, we were with John from BBT. Tough fishing for us pulling cranks, though I had two good hits and one brief hook up. The canoe/kayak hatch did provide some nice scenery early afternoon :SHOCKED:


With how Dennis has been doing lately, you should have jumped into his boat

Notice there is not a gallon of blood in the bottom of Dennis's boat Hutch


----------

